

Mark Pilgrim found and annoyed - foenix
https://twitter.com/#!/textfiles/status/121436177298493440

======
fennecfoxen
Well, what did he think was going to happen? "I'm just going to 410 Gone some
of the most useful pages on the Internet and all my social media accounts
without saying anything about why. Ho hum. Surely there will be no
consequences to this whatsoever."

Let him be annoyed. In the meantime, I'm going to be annoyed that he's pulled
his content. Surely this violates some implicit social norms and the trust of
the Internet community. "Here is some useful content which will educate and
inform the world! Come, refer to it and rely on it. HAHAHAHA 410'd!"

I'm sure both of our Being Annoyed's will be very productive. [/snark]

------
foenix
Pardon my pontification/speculation, but I wonder if _why and Mark's
disappearance is a symptom of a larger disease — programming just isn't as
rewarding once a hacker goes public.

~~~
threepointone
As much as I love _why, and Mark, it looks to be more of an exception than the
rule. _Many_ hackers are comfortable with being 'public', each with their own
quirks. Off the top of my head, DHH, Ryan Dahl, Zed Shaw, etc.

------
MostAwesomeDude
Just as a reminder, this is the guy that refuses to update Dive into Python
because he feels that things older than five years or so should never be
touched again, even if they've got glaring errors that should be fixed.

